# 'Devil frog' sported anti-dinosaur body armor



## edwardsatc (Feb 17, 2004)

"The monster frog, Beelzebufo ampinga, lived during the Cretaceous Period in what is now Africa, and sported spiky flanges protruding from the back of its skull and platelike armor down its back, almost like a turtle shell."


'Devil frog' sported anti-dinosaur body armor, scientists say - NBC News.com


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

The size of a Bullfrog with body armor, that's pretty darn impressive.
Might be the only frog that could beat my Terribilis in the ring.


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

That is one cool species. If only I had one in my fossil colection

You basically summed up my thoughts John!

John


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

Wish they had a computer simulation of the frog. Very interesting nonetheless. Thanks.


----------



## KRich Frogger (Feb 15, 2013)

I MUST have one!! Go go Jurassic park technology lol


----------



## easternversant (Sep 4, 2012)

_Beelzebufo_ is a friggin' *awesome* genus name. Demon/devil toad, brilliant.


----------



## DRMNBIG (Dec 16, 2012)

Interesting read, thanks for posting!


----------



## baileyjames6 (Jul 16, 2008)

Time to start the big push for cloning!


----------

